
Parametric Polymorphism aka Generics in Scala [video] - agilesteel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufm73YTP4Hw&feature=youtu.be
======
sctb
We've updated the link from
[https://youtu.be/ufm73YTP4Hw](https://youtu.be/ufm73YTP4Hw), which is banned
because the guidelines ask us to submit original sources.

~~~
gus_massa
@agilesteel: Just to be more clear, don't use the "minimized" version youtube
usually provides and links to the youtu.be domain, remember to always post
here the version that links to the full www.youtube.com domain.

[https://youtu.be/ufm73YTP4Hw](https://youtu.be/ufm73YTP4Hw) ==>
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufm73YTP4Hw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufm73YTP4Hw)

